
Why you should wear a bow tie. - masukomi
http://weblog.masukomi.org/2013/01/25/why-you-should-wear-a-bow-tie
======
darklajid
I consider that article flawed.

1) If I wear something 'odd', that doesn't mean that I spent extra time for
this interview. If you care about that, ask me how I prefer to dress and I'll
tell you an anecdote about me getting married in a Star Wars tee. That I wear
a suit to your interview is a big change.

2) A skill to tie a bow tie doesn't translate to anything valuable (except to
tie a bow tie)..

3) Being different just for the sake of standing out can be archived in a
number of ways and the opposite of coming with a bow tie (? Maybe wearing the
a short of your favorite sports team?) would archive _that_ just as easily.

My prejudices?

Suit is already a little over the top. Suit + tie is for old men or greasy
sales people. Bow ties are only allowed if you were already a grown-up during
WW II.

~~~
masukomi
The skill to tie a bow tie is indicative of ones willingness to learn skills
that are not necessarily "essential" but are still useful. You're right that
odd does not translate into spending extra time for an interview, but it does
translate into caring more (assuming that the "odd" thing is something akin to
a bow tie which indicates an attempt to look more refined and / or valuable
within the context of social norms). 3 of course there are other ways of
standing out. That doesn't mean that bow tie's aren't one. Regarding suits...
I never mentioned suits. Bow ties can look quite good without a suit. Just
like a well chosen standard tie.

~~~
darklajid
I don't want to be mean or anything. But that argument is still really, really
weak.

First of all that's very superficial. Maybe we're talking about the first
impression here?

Second, it's a matter of taste. You think it indicates ones willingness to
learn to use that thing, people might very well think you're a show-off, stuck
in the past or a weirdo.

Third: Again, your argument can be reduced to 'standing out' (as you
acknowledged). Maybe a pair of laces with LEDs inside are just as good to show
that you're interested in - well - uncommon stuff.

By all means, wear bow ties wherever you want and tell all your friends to do
just that. In my universe it makes no sense though and the arguments so far
seem unconvincing. Non-existing (ignoring 'I like the idea to wear bow ties').

So, final words: An article about bow ties is fine. An article with anecdotes
about how bow ties got you a job might be okay. An article about how people
should wear bow ties, because that totally sets them apart and shows their
dedication to ~something~ is just plain false in the way it's set up here.

(P.S.: '.. still useful' is actually quite debatable here, unless you buy into
the whole idea of bow ties being useful/nice to wear)

~~~
masukomi
I find that any skill that provides me with additional option when performing
common tasks is "useful" to some degree.

re LEDs for standing out: i did say "within the context of social norms"

re "dedication to ~something~" I never said, or implied dedication. I said
"willingness". This is VERY different. I don't want employees who are
"dedicated" to finding alternative ways to do things. I want employees who are
"willing" to find alternative ways to do things.

------
sritch
Not that I wouldn't take fashion advice from HN, but I would never take
fashion advice from HN. I can guarantee there are more important things you
can do to change your appearance and 'have an effect' than wearing a bow-tie.
An example would be having a proper fitting suit, which most men can't seem to
understand. This can show attention to detail.

I'm not going to go on because frankly there is probably a threshold for
interviewers - if you look like shit, its a bad thing, if you are passable
then that is status quo. It won't matter how well you dress beyond that unless
you're being hired as a stylist.

~~~
troutwine
Well fitting clothes--suit or not--that are clean, a hygienic personal
appearance and good posture will go a long way. If you add in some basic
manners and tact you're ahead of the game.

------
jk4930
As someone who consults people about proper business attire (a side business
of mine), let me tell you that this advice is dangerous. The idea of wearing
"boring" standard stuff (like a tie) is that clothes shouldn't get in your way
and IF you intend to emphasize aspects of your personality THEN you should do
it more subtle.

Most people (especially IT) wear their business clothes wrong and it takes me
less than 1 second to spot the major errors and around 2 seconds to see more
sartorial disasters. And then such a fella puts on a bow tie and looks like a
wannabe, a fake. And it shows me that--considering his other sartorial flaws--
he doesn't care about detail enough to get the whole thing right.

tl;dr: If you don't know how to dress and wear a bow tie, it probably
backfires. If you know how to dress, you don't need people telling you to put
on a bow tie.

------
pseut
At least in the US, a bow tie often means, "young republican / political
conservative," although I guess the article indirectly makes the case that
wearing a bow tie can also mean, "I like to talk about and defend bow ties."
So, be aware that you're giving off those vibes if you follow this advice.

You'd also be taking style advice from someone who thinks you need a
definition of "de rigueur" and writes parenthetical asides like "(can't forget
the ladies)." And generally, if someone tells you, "you should wear this so
people will know you're a freethinker," reconsider.

~~~
daledavies
"you should wear this so people will know you're a freethinker"

Made me chuckle :-)

------
gadders
Why you shouldn't wear a bow tie: You'll look like a tool.

Sorry - but in general any "wacky" clothing generally misfires drastically.

~~~
mberning
I am reminded of this internet gem:

<http://www.lolwithme.org/wp-content/uploads/FedoraSucks.jpg>

~~~
gadders
:-) Someone should do similar for the leather trench coats people started
wearing after The Matrix.

~~~
krapp
I did that. But it got stolen. I'm never getting into Zion now.

------
saosebastiao
Not sure why this is here, but it should be pointed out that the reason why
this author is saying this is because bowties are trendy, and people always
try to rationalize something that is trendy.

~~~
masukomi
Actually, no. Your mind reading skills need improvement. It was posted because
I happen to like bow ties and find that they are neither trendy, nor something
anyone particularly wants to wear here in Boston. As such I felt it might be
beneficial to geekdom if my comrades were presented with a set of considered
reasons why the bow tie is something worth possibly adding to their wardrobe.
If you knew anything about me you'd know that I don't really give two @#$!
about fashion trends. My favorite suits are heavily armored, and regularly
coated with dirt. They are considered excessive, and decidedly _un_
fashionable by others, but I say fashion can sit and spin. I'd rather keep my
skin.

------
ChuckMcM
I must say this is a really interesting conversation.

It seems to have two camps, people who have not considered what they are
wearing, and those who have.

I reminds me of foodie arguments where arguments over frying potato chips and
baking potato chips break out.

A very useful technique for creating recognition and 'mind share' is to wear
something credible but unusual. You go to a bar and remember the gal who had
the low cut blouse and ample cleavage but not the dozen who dressed more
modestly. You remember the person in college who wore a cape but not the folks
who lived in your dorm and you shared a couple of years with, you remember the
person who always wore a red shirt and red sneakers, or all purple, or always
something leather. The list goes on.

For what ever reason our brains tend to 'note' those folks who stand out a bit
through their clothing choices. You may have experienced it personally, or you
may not. If you haven't, consider the advice of the OP or something like it
and pick some 'thing' to make your brand stand out. Then use it regularly and
at the same time try to track your personal 'visibility' in the conversations
around you. You may be surprised (if you choose badly you may be horrified)
but you will be noticed.

Bashing the idea that you wear a bow tie is silly unless you've done it and
can relate how it ruined your life. Its perfectly reasonable to wonder how
effective it would be but since bow ties are relatively cheap you could
satisfy your curiosity if there was any truth to this by wearing one and
seeing the results. You might be surprised at what you find.

------
jimsilverman
professions where a bowtie is suitable for a job interview:

\- clown

\- english professor

\- that is all

~~~
DanBC
I've met a number of doctors (UK: "Consultant" / US: "Attending physician")
who wear bow ties.

Many surgeons have a certain personality. I find this is also true of people
who wear bow ties.

Am I missing the trend?

~~~
scrumper
These days, long neckties are banned in hospitals because they transfer
infections. Your bow tie-wearing doctors likely figured this out for
themselves years ago, and settled on a bow tie as an alternative way of
looking presentable. For a certain generation of doctor, it'd be unforgivable
to appear in front of a patient in an open-necked shirt. (A cravat, of course,
being suitable only for confidence artists, gigolos and Europeans.)

~~~
will_work4tears
Continental tie would be acceptable, no? Or do only 50's band members and
western outfits get those?

~~~
scrumper
Heh :) Permissible by the regulations perhaps, but definitely not acceptable
(at least not in the UK).

------
peapicker
Because bowties are cool.

~~~
piers
Damn you. I came here specifically to say the same thing.

------
pavel_lishin
> Pee-wee Herman, PSY, The 11th Doctor ... and the classic Playboy Bunny
> outfit

These are not the mental associations I want an interviewer to make when I
walk into an interview.

~~~
masukomi
I'll take those associations over "yet another developer" any day of the week.
A developer who reminds me of [anyone in that list] is going to stick out in
the interviewers mind. Hopefully the interviee demonstrate the skills and
decorum to make that a positive memory.

------
DanBC
_"Never trust a man wearing a bowtie"_

~~~
Svip
"Never trust a man who doesn't shine his own shoes."

~~~
gadders
"Never brown in town."

i.e. do not wear brown shoes with a work suit. Unless your an italian or
something.

I had a trader friend who rejected someone at interview by just writing "BROWN
SHOES" across his c.v.

~~~
evan_
Your friend is an idiot.

~~~
gadders
They also wrote into a fat intern's contract that he had to do star jumps on
the steps of St Paul's Cathedral every Friday morning.

Their management style is... unique.

~~~
evan_
You're saying this like it's a joke, but it's not funny.

~~~
gadders
I doubt whether they followed through on it more than once or twice.

It's a niche brokerage company. All of the above would be firing offences in a
major bank.

Other random items from their company:

\- The CEO insists on being called "The Captain", and once told potential
investors that he gets his secretary to roll his spliffs for him

\- Traders who fall asleep at the desk after a night on the town are normally
awoken via having their bin or chair set on fire etc etc

------
peterwwillis
Consider that the most formal/regal of outfits, the Tuxedo, requires the use
of a bowtie. A white shirt with red bowtie is a classic, though there's plenty
of different colors and styles to mix and match. A friend of mine instituted
Bow Tie Tuesday at his job and i'm totally shopping for ties now.

~~~
gadders
And never wear a white dinner jacket unless you wish to be mistaken for a
waiter.

~~~
peterwwillis
There are exceptions for warm weather outdoor events, assuming of course a
peak or shawl lapel. But definitely not for a job interview.

------
boothead
I don't think I'd go full bow tie, but I'd conider one of these:
[http://agreeordie.com/blog/musings/553-how-to-tie-a-
necktie-...](http://agreeordie.com/blog/musings/553-how-to-tie-a-necktie-
trinity-knot)

------
csixty4
Might just be the circles I hang out with, but there hasn't been anything
distinctive about a geek in a bowtie since Doctor Who said "bowties are cool".

I do like the ties in the shop they linked to, though.

------
ludflu
If you're under age 70, and you wear a bow tie, you might be Tucker Carlson.

------
skrebbel
I recommend suspenders.

~~~
masukomi
Please provide reasons why I should consider suspenders. To date I have seen
little evidence of suspenders being fashionable, or particularly good looking.
I am open to the possibility.

~~~
skrebbel
I can't really tell. I just like them a lot.

